# End of Jeffrey, Rattlesnake ?



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Basically any road bike friendly dirt roads around Tustin, Irvine, Portola, Orchard Hills.

I know some of the MTB trails in the area.


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

You can do some of the trails in Irvine Regional and Peters Cyn on a 'cross bike with knobbies. I am not sure I would do them with road tires.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Not so much on the trials with Road bike stuff in the OC. No packed dirt trails that would make this an easy thing here. It is kind of an either or scenario here .


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info. If I discover anything I'll post it.


----------

